# Crescent Surprise



## battalion51 (Jun 15, 2010)

I decided to only do a Travelogue on the southbound side of this trip, because nothing really to note happened on the Northbound trip. Enjoy!

June 10, 2010

We began our morning with a short drive from the Northwest side of Atlanta downtown to the garage I park in everyday down near Centennial Park. We took a cab to the station on Peachtree rather than trying to fight the parking situation. We arrived at the station about 45 minutes prior to departure. I picked up our tickets from the Quik Trak machine, and we then proceeded to the baggage check area. I stood there for a minute or so before seeing a sign that says checked bags needed to be in one hour prior to departure, whereas pretty much every other station in the system it’s 30 minutes prior to departure. So I hopped in the line to see an agent, and he gave me the same story. I was furious. With my girlfriend, Carly, and I sharing a roomette there was no way both of our large rolling suitcases (a 22 and 27) would fit in the room with us. The agent offered to send the bags south on Friday’s Crescent, but that was pointless since we were only going for two nights. Just prior to the train’s arrival the agent came up to us and checked our bags any way, which was a very good move on his part since it prevented the angry/call letter I was contemplating in my head. The train pulled in right on time, and I was a bit shocked to see the sleepers on the head end of the train, more on this later.

We walked down the stairs to the platform and I was shocked to see three business cars on the rear. 10021, 10031, and 10001 were on the bottom of the train, which certainly meant there was some brass traveling on board. Carly and I boarded the train and set up shop in room 5 of 1910 (62036). While the train was still in the station I hustled up to the head end to grab a couple of shots of our power. We had the 199 and 166 leading us. The 199 as some of you may remember is the motor that was involved in the Hinesville accident back in 2003 that took the life of JAX based Engineer Wayne Edenfield. It was the first time I’d seen the motor since the hospital trains of that same year.







We pulled from Atlanta right on time, and quickly made our way back to the Dining Car for breakfast prior to closing. Carly and I sat side by side and were joined by a woman who was on her way to Panama City Beach, FL for her daughters wedding. The woman commented on the surly nature of the LSA, which I could see, but I know if you have your stuff together the LSAs generally respond positively. We returned to our room following breakfast and both quickly curled up in the top bunk since it had been a very early morning for both of us. We arrived in Birmingham right on time, and I jumped down again to stretch my legs and to get another couple of shots of our power. After we pulled from Birmingham we went back to the Diner again for lunch and were joined by a mother and son who had just gotten on the train at Birmingham. Like us they were headed for New Orleans for a weekend get away. I was a little disappointed in the food quality at lunch; it was more reminiscent of a lounge car sandwich than a dining car meal. We returned to the room, and I got out my MacBook so we could watch a movie. Carly decided to return to bed after a little while, and I uploaded the pictures from my camera to my laptop. I called my office to get a status update on our impending corporate audit, as well as calls to several of my friends with Amtrak. I spoke with one of my friends up north and told him about the business cars, he asked which ones, and I told him. He abruptly said he’d call me back. About two minutes later he calls me back and says to go to the Dining Car and ask for Brian. Carly and I head back and there is one table occupied with four people. I introduce myself to Brian and he introduces me to none other than Amtrak President Joseph Boardman and his wife. Another staffer also joined them. They asked if we would like a tour of the business cars, and we did not pass up the opportunity. They said they would come get us when they were headed back. About ten minutes later Brian came to our room and escorted us towards the rear of the train. As we went back Brian stopped and asked various crew members if they had seen the cars, the one’s who hadn’t were invited to join us on the tour. The first car we came to was 10021, one of the former crew dorms, which has been converted to an office car. The roomettes and showers still remain as in the crew dorm days, but there were a couple of new additions. A front-loading Whirlpool washer and dryer had both been installed so that laundry for officials can be done en route during extended trips. Four booths had also been installed so that they can do work and relax and socialize during down time. We proceeded back to the full-length dome, and the view was absolutely spectacular looking out over the train. Thanks to the Alabama hills we actually were able to see the tracks ahead of the 199 in some places. Brian described the history of the car to us as we enjoyed the view.






We moved back to the last car of the train, the one seldom seen by many, 10001 Beech Grove. Brian turned us over to Lou, the car attendant and Lou described the history of the car to us. When W. Graham Claytor came to Amtrak from Southern in the 80’s he asked other officials “Where’s my office car?” They told him because the government funded them they couldn’t have those luxuries. So he asked them if they could build a Track Inspection car. They agreed they could and work began. The fine folks at Beech Grove took the shells of two crippled Amfleets and began work. Today the car features a galley for meal preparation, a meeting/dining area, four bedrooms, and a living area on the rear of the car along with a viewing platform. The car features a flat screen television in the conference area for movies and presentations, and the observation area has lights to illuminate the tracks at night along with a camera array, railroad radio, speedometer, and brake pipe gauge. The crew returned to the main part of the train to prepare for our arrival into Meridian, but Carly and I remained in Beech Grove with Brian. We talked for a bit before our arrival in Meridian. Brian was very gracious and took several pictures of me for memory sake. When Mr. Boardman arrived in the car I took a picture with him.











We thanked them for their hospitality, and then headed back to the front of the train so they could tend to business. The LSA walked through the dining cars a little bit before 5 o’clock and made the call for dinner, as it’s a short meal period before New Orleans. We headed back to the diner for dinner, and we sat with an older couple from South Carolina headed for the Casinos. After dinner we returned to our room and enjoyed the scenic views of Lake Ponchitrain.






We came around the wye at the north end of the station, the train was dumped to complete a brake test and we backed in to NOUPT. As we de-trained I noticed the Sunset consist sitting a few tracks over.











It appeared that the consist was basically going to be run backwards (Coaches, CCC, Sleeper, Dorm) so that Mr. Boardman and his staff could be on the bottom and still have access to the train. Carly and I picked up our luggage and headed outside to catch a cab to the hotel.

(Northbound Crescent in Atlanta)


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 15, 2010)

battalion51 said:


> Carly and I head back and there is one table occupied with four people. I introduce myself to Brian and he introduces me to none other than Amtrak President Joseph Boardman and his wife. Another staffer also joined them. They asked if we would like a tour of the business cars, and we did not pass up the opportunity. They said they would come get us when they were headed back. About ten minutes later Brian came to our room and escorted us towards the rear of the train. As we went back Brian stopped and asked various crew members if they had seen the cars, the one’s who hadn’t were invited to join us on the tour. The first car we came to was 10021, one of the former crew dorms, which has been converted to an office car. The roomettes and showers still remain as in the crew dorm days, but there were a couple of new additions. A front-loading Whirlpool washer and dryer had both been installed so that laundry for officials can be done en route during extended trips. Four booths had also been installed so that they can do work and relax and socialize during down time. We proceeded back to the full-length dome, and the view was absolutely spectacular looking out over the train. Thanks to the Alabama hills we actually were able to see the tracks ahead of the 199 in some places. Brian described the history of the car to us as we enjoyed the view.


Wow

Mahalo for telling us about this


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice trip report, great pics, thanks!  We're green with envy, last time I rode the Crescent I rode with Bill H from PHL-ATL which was lots of fun but getting to tour and ride in the dome,BeechGrove and the other biz car is fantastic! Hope NOL was fun, it usually is! I thought the same thing about the food in the diner from ATL-NOL it wasnt anything to brag about, dinner the night before from WAS was really good!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 16, 2010)

Never one to pass up an opportunity for self-aggrandizement...






Whooz That On Beech Grove? LAX, 5-1-09.
​


Fine reporting, battalion51. Thanks!

CREDIT EDIT: Photo by Joe Boardman's pleasant and helpful assistant, Pat Shaw.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 16, 2010)

It looks like the president of Amtrak always wears the same shirt. Must be his lucky one!


----------



## had8ley (Jun 16, 2010)

I guess I joined the "B" list~ not even a phone call from NOL. Notice his head is so big that they don't make fezzes that large :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 16, 2010)

had8ley said:


> I guess I joined the "B" list~ not even a phone call from NOL. Notice his head is so big that they don't make fezzes that large :lol: :lol: :lol:


Aloha

Could it be that he is not wearing the FEZ so to not scare anyone into think he is "kookie"  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Never one to pass up an opportunity for self-aggrandizement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contact Homeland Security, looks like an alien on that train! The guy in the white shirt looks OK but could be a hostage! :lol: :lol:


----------



## battalion51 (Jun 16, 2010)

I do have to say I was very impressed with how down to earth both Joe and Brian were, they were literally stopping and talking to every on board associate. I don't think it's any secret that both of these guys love trains, and that's what the company needs right now. It seems like these guys are in touch with what's happening on the road and they're pushing to make improvements that are passenger and crew friendly, while also being good for the overall business. One of the things my company focuses on is the trilogy. The trilogy is an equilateral triangle where Owners, Guests, and Associates are each on a corner. The needs of each are no greater than another, they all have equal pull. To run an effective business all three have to be equally happy. These guys seem to get it.

Additional commentary on things I saw, but didn't put in the travelogue. I'm very pleased with the upgrades they've made in the coaches, replacing the cushions, upgrading the washrooms, and installing a luggage rack on the B-end similar to an Amfleet I. I do like what they did with the lounges to a degree. I like that it's all tables now, giving people what they want most, but there are some things it's lacking in. I know the LSA's have to hate the fact that the doghouse is gone now for storage. I'm also not a fan of removing the restrooms. I also have to think installing the Conductor office is an effective waste of space, as the Conductors were all still set up at tables. I do like the Regional menus they've got in the Diner to give variance to folks traveling on multiple trains. I was also pleasantly surprised that the specials were different from the southbound trip to the northbound trip. And let me tell you how excited I am about the sleepers being back on the head end. There's nothing like laying and bed and hearing the horn as you move about the country.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 17, 2010)

battalion51 said:


> I do have to say I was very impressed with how down to earth both Joe and Brian were, they were literally stopping and talking to every on board associate. I don't think it's any secret that both of these guys love trains, and that's what the company needs right now. It seems like these guys are in touch with what's happening on the road and they're pushing to make improvements that are passenger and crew friendly, while also being good for the overall business. One of the things my company focuses on is the trilogy. The trilogy is an equilateral triangle where Owners, Guests, and Associates are each on a corner. The needs of each are no greater than another, they all have equal pull. To run an effective business all three have to be equally happy. These guys seem to get it.
> Additional commentary on things I saw, but didn't put in the travelogue. I'm very pleased with the upgrades they've made in the coaches, replacing the cushions, upgrading the washrooms, and installing a luggage rack on the B-end similar to an Amfleet I. I do like what they did with the lounges to a degree. I like that it's all tables now, giving people what they want most, but there are some things it's lacking in. I know the LSA's have to hate the fact that the doghouse is gone now for storage. I'm also not a fan of removing the restrooms. I also have to think installing the Conductor office is an effective waste of space, as the Conductors were all still set up at tables. I do like the Regional menus they've got in the Diner to give variance to folks traveling on multiple trains. I was also pleasantly surprised that the specials were different from the southbound trip to the northbound trip. And let me tell you how excited I am about the sleepers being back on the head end. There's nothing like laying and bed and hearing the horn as you move about the country.


Tremendously good report, and I agree 1000% about listening to the horn at night in bed.


----------



## surfgeek (Jun 17, 2010)

Brian (Gallagher) and Joe Boardman, along with Mrs. B (Joanne) and the retinue were tagging along with #14 last night (6/16/10.) I walked down into the weedy right-of-way at SJC to check out the varnish, and everyone was out on the obs platform of 10001 taking in the night air. We had a pleasant chat, but nobody invited me in for a look-see...but I agree, these are train-friendly guys and they have my best wishes for success.

Oh -- and Joe B was wearing the white shirt!


----------



## AAARGH! (Jun 17, 2010)

Who is Brian Gallagher?

Nevermind. Thanks to Google, I have the Answer. He's Amtrak's Director - Government Affairs.


----------

